# Happy birthday, curry!



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Methinks today's curry's day!


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 20, 2008)

Πολλές ευχές κι από μένα, Curry. Να τα εκατοστήσεις!


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

Χρόνια πολλά εύχονται και τα υπόλοιπα {73} active members της Λεξιλογίας.

Αφιερώνω το παρακάτω των Active Member: *Καλώς ήρθες στον τόπο μου*.








Επειδή είναι πολύ όμορφες οι παραπάνω ευχές, προτείνω να τις ανακυκλώνουμε ανά περίπτωση, προσαρμόζοντας τις απαραίτητες μεταβλητές.


----------

